# Gutes XML-Buch



## mike2006i (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann C/C++, Java und will mich jetzt noch dazu XML beschäftigen.

Deshalb habe ich da ein paar Fragen zu:

a) WAs kann ich genau mit XML machen ?

b) Was für ein Buch könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank schon mal

LG

Mile


----------



## byte (3. Jul 2006)

http://www.w3.org/


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jul 2006)

Kurz gesagt:
Mit XML kann man Daten transportieren/aufbewahren. Das können Nutzdaten sein, oder aber Metadaten, die die Struktur von Nutzdaten beschreiben. Du kannst Anwendungsdaten mit XML ablegen, du kannst andere XML-Daten mit XML in wiederum andere XML-Daten umwandeln, du kannst mit XML Anfragen an eine XML-Datenbank stellen und bekommst - oh Wunder - XML zurück.

Die Antwort auf die Frage "Was kann man mit XML machen?" kann man ebenso in epische Breite ziehen, als würde man "Was kann man mit Java machen?" fragen. Alles und nichts...

Ist am Anfang recht konfus und man wird mit Begriffen und zusätzlichen Standards erschlagen. Was immer du dir für ein Buch zulegst, lies es aufmerksam von Anfang an


----------



## foobar (3. Jul 2006)

Es gibt sehr viele Bücher zu diesem Thema, da kommt es ganz darauf an was du machen willst. Such doch mal bei Amazon, da kann man sich schnell einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------

